

The Burj Dubai as Storm Machine - cwan
http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/burj-dubai-as-storm-machine.html

======
middus
Sounds like a bad conspiracy theory to me.

I'd recommend the SPIEGEL article he references, though:
[http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,667262,00.h...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,667262,00.html)

------
jbert
Sounds like an interesting way of harnessing solar power.

Perhaps all future skyscrapers could be self-powering, or even day-to-day
energy-positive (I imagine paying back construction energy budget might be
tricky).

